# Campgrounds Near Savannah In March



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We are thinking of going to the Music Festival in Savannah at the end of March. Can anyone recommend a campground in the area.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would not recommend the KOA in Richmond hill unless they can guarntee you a spot by the lake. We camped their last spring for 10 days and got stuck in the middle. It is a busy holdover campground and every morining the rumble of diesel engines woke us up. I told them I would like a spot by the lake since we were their for 10 days and they said they were full. For 10 days??? KOA puts you where they want to. I would not camp their again, unless I was just passing through. Kinda pricey too. Sites are small too.










the sites are very tight. See the road in the front and behind, thats the main road in and out.

We did stay at " the oaks at point south" just in SC close to the GA line. Little far maybe to Savannanah ( depends on what YOU consider far) . That one was quiet and decent. Had a Waffle house out front too







...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The only campground I would stay at is Skidaway Island State Park. Our daughter lives in Savannah and that is where we are going to stay when we visit. We have checked out all the campgrounds in Savannah and all of them except Skidaway Island are parking lots and run down. Make sure you stay away from Rivers End Campground, I think that is the name of it, on Tibby Island because it is worst than a parking lot. Here is a link to Skidaway Island web site.

Skidaway Island State Park

Don't forget to go by Paula Dean's place to eat while you are there.

Leon


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We would like to have full hookups if possible, and the site for Skidaway did not show full hookups.







I did not see any good reviews for the campgrounds when I checked myself. About the only one that got a good review was in Hardeeville SC which was about 10 minutes north of Savannah.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We stayed in Hilton Head, SC on our way back from Disney over Christmas and drove to Savannah. It's about a 45 min drive. Hilton Head has two Campgrounds, we stayed at the Motorcoach Resort clicky which was very nice, Class A & C only. The other one is Hilton Head Harbor that get great reviews.clicky

Will


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

You are right, Skidaway Island does not have full hookups. My daughter checked out KOA Savannah South and told us it was clean and the people running it were really nice. She said the over-nighters stay up front so she told us she could put us in the back where it is quieter. I think the back part of the campground is better anyway. But our daughter told us the bathrooms were clean and the campground as a whole was really clean. Here is the web page to KOA Savannah South.

KOA Savannah South

Leon


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

We live 25 minutes outside of Savannah and moved here about 3.5 years ago. While we were house hunting we stayed at the KOA South and Savannah Oaks RV Resort (formally Bellaire Woods). We were at each for a long weekend and I would not recommend either.







My opinion is that both have poor interior roads and when it rains here there may easily be a couple inches of standing water on the ground. It just happened to be that it poured both weekends we stayed and we felt that both Campgrounds were a mess. We have driven through the Hilton Head Harbor RV Resort and it is top notch but that comes with a top price. It takes me 30 to 45 minutes to get from Hilton Head Island to Downtown Savannah depending on traffic in HH. If you need more information about HH Harbor Resort than you can get from their website, just let me know as I will be working on the Island next Wednesday and will gladly stop by.

Michael


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We were at the Savannah South KOA second week of last June. I would agree like most KOA's it is not a place I would want to stay at long term but for the 4 day's we were there it was more than adequate. Temps were over 100deg so there were not many out and the park was very full but quiet. We did not have any rain so that was not an issue. Getting to downtown is quick and easy http://picasaweb.google.com/fspieg/SavannahVacation7June2007


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

We Stayed here on way to florida. * New Green Acres RV Park is located in Walterboro, South Carolina. Take I-95 to exit 53. *

It was nice and had WIFi Free and lots of tall pines... Would stay anytime here .


----------

